# my new ride!



## adc77 (Jul 23, 2009)

my new inshore16! i know its technically not a micro with the 50 yam but i thought you guys would appreciate it anyway. i went for a little break in ride last night and i am still smiling. i can't wait to get some slim in it. sorry for the delay on the post iMacattack but my computer has been on the frits. i will get some action shots up when i get back.


----------



## adc77 (Jul 23, 2009)

and


----------



## adc77 (Jul 23, 2009)

and


----------



## adc77 (Jul 23, 2009)

and


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Sweet Ride !

[smiley=1-beer-german.gif]

Dave


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Very nice! I had a chance to check some of those hulls out and they are built very well. I like them a lot; very clean. 

Good luck with it and post some pics once you slime her up.

Oh, and....Looks Tippy!

-T


----------



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

WOW! Very nice!


----------



## dacuban1 (Sep 9, 2008)

Nice ride man congrats! Slime her up!


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

very nice dude  50 hp tiller, trim tabs, open cockpit..... sweeeet. the only thing i would like to see them do ( and maybe they already do, i dont know) would be to seal the front deck and have a hatch, maybe the same for the rear but other than that they look like very promising inshore boats  keep us posted on how well it does, i might be interested in one myself. congrats [smiley=1-beer.gif]


----------



## kershelbarfield (Aug 17, 2009)

Nice rig dude ;D I saw 2 IPB at the boat show and i was very impressed.


----------



## gheenoeguy (Mar 27, 2007)

Congrats,so so SWEEEET!


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

Very, Very Nice! [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]
Congrats and enjoy.


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

Sweet boat! It's also a micro IMO. [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## SouthwestFL (Sep 21, 2009)

It looks like a micro to me, Nice Ride!


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

Beautiful boat! Congrats!


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

> Oh, and....Looks Tippy!
> 
> -T


x2, congrats on the new ride!

Cheers


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

MMmmmm, purdy!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I love the look of those skiffs.
Congrats!


----------



## HialeahAngler (Dec 18, 2008)

very nice. super sweet, shallow, and inexpensive.


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

thats a good lookin skiff, how fast does it go? I really like that trailer!


----------

